# Bachlauf aus GFK bauen



## Windless (30. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Leute 

Nachdem ich leider meinen Teich abreißen musste (scheiss vermieter), habe ich nun einen Teich in Obhut bekommen den ich verändern darf.
Hatte erstmal damit angefangen die Folie zu erhöhen, damit das Regenwasser nicht mehr reinläuft. Habe vor 1 Jahr einen kleinen Biotopteich angelegt und dieses Jahr wollte ich einen neuen Bachlauf mauern und ihn mit GFK bearbeiten.

Nun habe ich versucht mit Google Informationen zu bekommen, doch leider fand ich nicht viel.
Ich fand nur diese Seite: http://www.isotherm.at/Teich/Teichpreise.htm wo ich erstmals sehen konnte, was ich alles brauche. Doch leider ist der Shop in Östereich und habe gelesen das das Pastnerit zu überteuert wäre, wobei ich das Video sehr gut fand  Glasfaser auslegen (wie gewünscht und überlappend, nicht schneiden sondern zerreissen) , dann das Zeug anmiscen und mit einer Malerrolle 2x rüberstreichen und fertig.

Geht das mit anderen Polyester Harzen genauso ? Sind die dann auch Lebensmittelecht bzw. Teichecht 

Welche Stärke für Glasfasermatten brauch man für einen Bachlauf ? 
Vom logischen würde ich denken das dünn reicht, da ja nicht viel Belastung vorhanden, als im Teich.

Nur hatte ich auch irgendwo gelesen das man GFK schleifen muss, muss man das auch am Teich ? Beim Video vom Pastnerit war das nich zu sehen.

Ich will den Bachlauf mauern und mit GFK machen, da kein natürlicher Berg vorhanden ist, und ich nicht viel platz dort habe.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen und evtl. sogar shops nennen wo ich diese Materialien günstig bekommen kann.

Mfg an alle Teichler


----------



## Windless (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*

So hab nochmal Fotos hinzugefügt.

Das Biotop soll evtl. zum Bachlauf verlegt werden und dort ist noch vieles im Rohbau, hab ja erst die Folie erhöht und kam noch nicht weiter, in 6 Tagen gehts aber weiter


----------



## Windless (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*

Kennt sich denn keiner mit GFK aus ?


----------



## Joerg (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*

Robert,
GFK ist nicht ganz so einfach zu bearbeiten und du solltest überlegen, ob das nicht ein Fachmann ausführt.
Ich kenne Teichbauer die damit arbeiten, aber das ganze ist deutlich teurer als normale Folie.

Wenn du den Bach schon mauern willst, könnntes du doch einfach Folie reinlegen.


----------



## Windless (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*

Laut Video von Pastnerit sah das ganz einfach aus.
Matten in gewünschte Lage legen, das Harz mit dem Härter mischen, das Gemisch mit einer Malerrolle auftragen, das dann nach ein paar stunden wiederholen, reste abflexen und fertig.

Fachmann kostet wieder zu viel Geld.

Teichfolie kann ich leider dort nicht gut genug verstecken, da der Bachlauf schmal wird und nicht natürlich aussieht, ausserdem find ich die schwarze Farbe nich passend fürn Bachlauf, mit GFK kann man bei der 2. Schicht noch sand und steine raufstreuen was wesentlich natürlicher aussieht

Deswegen frage ich ja nach Erfahrungen, ich will es auf jedenfall selber machen, da ich die Erfahrung haben will, wenn ich mir in 7-10 Jahren einen Schwimmteich anlege, der soll 100% aus GFK bestehen, da einfach kleine Kinder auch viel sch***** bauen können.

Gibt es sonst auch ne Art Beton die Wasserdicht ist und die man ohne Bedenken für einen Fischteichbachlauf benutzen kann ?


----------



## Joerg (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*

Robert,
auf den Videos sieht das meist recht einfach aus.
Es müssen mehrere Schichten aufgetragen werden. Diese sollten dann zwischenzeitlich aushärten.

Teichfolie gibt es auch in grün oder anderen Farben.
Sie kann mit Fließenkleber bestrichen werden und dann lässt sich feiner Kies oder Sand dauerhaft verkleben.
Das habe ich schon öfter gesehen und es sieht danach recht natürlich aus. Ähnlich wie diese teuren Kiesmatten.

Auf den Beton lässt sich auch Silolack direkt aufbringen. Der macht ihn dauerhaft Wasserdicht.


----------



## Windless (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*

Das mit andersfarbiger Teichfolie ist mir schon klar 
Nur kann ich den bachlauf nich so breit machen, das ich die Folie so gut verstecken kann.
Ist das silolack zu empfehlen ? Was kostet das so ca. ? Ok das kann ich noch googlen, aber brauch ich da noch weitere Vorlacke oder etc. ?
Ist es bei der Verarbeitung gesundheitsschädlich ?

Ich weiss ich strapazier dich ganz schön ^^ Danke schonmal 

Edit:  Warum steht da jährlicher Anstrich ??? ist von Ebay. bei 2-3 Anstrichen macht das ca. nen Liter /qm ?
Silolack Verarbeitung:
Die Fläche ist vorab mit lösemittelhaltigem Bitumen-Voranstrich vorzubehandeln.
Nach ca. 12 Stunden Durchtrocknungszeit ist Bitumen-Silolack mit Pinsel, Rolle oder Bürste aufzubringen. Bei erstmaliger Beschichtung eines Silos sind 2 bis 3 Anstriche zur Erzielung einer ausreichenden Schichtdicke erforderlich.
Der Streichabstand sollte mindestens 24 Stunden betragen. Beim alljährlichen Nachstreichen genügt im allgemeinen ein einmaliger Anstrich. Die Befüllung des Silos ist erst nach völliger Aushärtung des Silolackes frühestens 5 Tage nach dem Streichen vorzunehmen.


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*

Hallo Robert,



> Nur kann ich den bachlauf nich so breit machen, das ich die Folie so gut verstecken kann.


 
Folie verstecken geht immer



 

 

 



so in der Art könntest du ja auch den Bachlauf machen


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*

ist das Beton auf der Folie ?
Für diese Technik muss ich den Bachlauf aber breit machen, es sollte nur ein schmaler werden.


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*

Hallo Robert,

das ist Zement auf Unkrautvlies. Das sollte auch in "schmal" gehen


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*

bricht das zement nicht irgendwann ? Oo


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*



> bricht das zement nicht irgendwann ?


 
und wenn, ist ja noch die Folie darunter, willst du wohl im Bach eine Kneippanlage bauen


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*

ne  aber ich will einen natürlichen Bachlauf haben ^^
OK die steilen Wände sind nich natürlich aber dann wenigstens der rest ^^
Kann mal einer sagen was an GFK so schwierig sein soll ?
Ich mein bei Autoteilen is das verständlich, mit schleifen polieren Spachteln ....
Aber am Teich muss nix glatt sein.
Muss auf das ausgetrocknete GFK noch ein Lack rüber ?


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*

Hallo Robert,


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=74945 

speziell thread #5, das sollte dir schon mal weiter helfen


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*

Ja danke 
Aber brauch ich für einen kleinen Bachlauf wirklich 3 Lagen ?
Reicht da nicht 1 Lage aus ? Da ist ja kaum Belastung, das Wasser soll ja nur runterplätschern ^^
Also so wie ich gelesen habe muss das Topcoat noch danach drauf.
Muss ich eine Verbindung zwischen GFK und Beton haben ? Ich habe leider nur 9 Tage Zeit alles zu realisieren und kann daher keine 10 bis 12 Tage warten bis der Beton komplett ausgehärtet ist.
Der härter ist gefährlich ? Genauere Angaben wären gut ^^ z.b. giftige Dämpfe, leicht entflammbar oder etc.


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*

Ist das vom Preis OK, für die Abdichtung der Rohre an den Tonnen
Rohrdurchführung DN100 / DN110     – 8,50 Euro

Oder gibts da alternativen ?


Ahh Falscher Thread xD


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*

Mitch + GFK = 

Durchführungen / Tankverbindungen ==> z.B. http://www.teichshop-franken.de/PVC-Fittings-PVC-Rohr/Durchfuehrung-Tankanschluesse/

wenn dein Bach ned grad in Serpentinen den Berg herab kommt würde ich mir ein Stück 
Folie 4 x 0,5 kaufen, in der gewünschten Form verlegen und mit Zement/Vlies verkleiden.
Ich denk das ist billiger und unkomplizierter als den Bach mit GFK zu machen.


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*

Kann man das nich einfach mit Aquariensilikon machen xD
Die Preise für die Verbindungen sind echt der HAMMER Oo


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*

Ist dieser Fliesenkleber zu empfehlen ? Und wie weit komm ich mit 5 KG ? http://www.ebay.de/itm/2-84-kg-PCI-...A%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=21&pmod=360401676999&ps=54
Wie is die Verarbeitung ? Brauch ich dazu noch etwas ?
Bin halt erst 25 Jahre alt und habe in den Sachen noch keine Erfahrung ^^ Bollerwagen als Musicstation hab ich schon hinter mir, aber fliesen noch nie gelegt ^^

Also werde jetzt wohl doch den Bachlauf aus Folie machen, hat einer Fotos von Folien Flies Beton Bachläufen ? oder andere Sachen, dann aber bitte mit Erklärung ^^

Ist der Fliesenkleber nicht giftig für die Fische ?


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*

Hi Robert

ist echt einfach zu machen, leichter als einen Bollerwagen umzubauen 

schau mal da 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/6

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/498





warum Fliesenkleber 


Fliesenkleber =    


nimm normalen Zement(Portlandzement) Sack 25kg ca. 4€ oder Trasszement Sack 25kg ca. 8€


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*



Joerg schrieb:


> Teichfolie gibt es auch in grün oder anderen Farben.
> Sie kann mit Fließenkleber bestrichen werden und dann lässt sich feiner Kies oder Sand dauerhaft verkleben.
> Das habe ich schon öfter gesehen und es sieht danach recht natürlich aus. Ähnlich wie diese teuren Kiesmatten.
> 
> Auf den Beton lässt sich auch Silolack direkt aufbringen. Der macht ihn dauerhaft Wasserdicht.



Deswegen Fliesenkleber xD#

Ist das Trasszement besser ? (wegen dem doppelten Preis)



Hier der Bollerwagen xD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ndP9IX6V3Y


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trass



> wikipedia: Ein weiterer wesentlicher Vorteil der Trassmörtel ist, dass bei ihrer Verwendung wesentlich weniger Ausblühungen an Naturwerksteinen auftreten als bei den für Naturstein ungeeigneten reinen Portlandzementen


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*

Und wieviel Zement brauch ich ca. für 6-10m ? ich denke mal so 0,5m breit.
Für die kurve müsste ich ja dann eine 2. Folie anlegen. Reicht das die mit Teichkleber zu befestigen ?


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*

Hier mal eine grobe schematische Darstellung wie ich den Bachlauf dann aufbauen sollte ?


----------



## mitch (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*



> Und wieviel Zement brauch ich


für den habe ich so viel gebraucht: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/174






> Für die kurve müsste ich ja dann eine 2. Folie anlegen. Reicht das die mit Teichkleber zu befestigen ?


==> http://www.ulmer.de/Kleben-von-PVC-Folie,QUlEPTE2ODA1MSZNSUQ9MzIxMA.html

Teichfolienkleber für PVC Teichfolie z.B. http://www.teichfolie-onlineshop.de/Teichfolie-aus-PVC/PVC-Zubehoer:::2_21.html


oder einfach mal eine Suchmaschine befragen


----------



## Windless (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*

Kann aber leider deinen Bachlauf nicht sehen, 
Google erzählt einem auch viel wenn der Tag lang ist xDDDD
Da frag ich lieber nochmal nach.
Wo ich den herbekomme und was der kostet weiss ich schon 


Und da der Teich auf einem Dorf ist und man dort keine Materialien so schnell bekommt, muss ich ungefähr wissen was ich brauche und für wieviel es reicht.


----------



## mitch (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*



> Kann aber leider deinen Bachlauf nicht sehen,


 habe ja auch keinen


der Teich ist 4 x 2,5 m ==> die menge sollte gut für deinen bach genügen



> ... eine grobe schematische Darstellung ...


 
folie + zement  , zuviele große steine schauen ned gut aus, mit sand den noch feuchten zement abstreuen sollte reichen

 du kannst ja immer mal ne reihe steine als kleine staustufe festmörteln = vogeltränke


----------



## Windless (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*

Ja das sollten ja auch nich alles grosse sein, und feine punkte für den Sand wollte ich nich einzeichnen xDDD
Würde das ja auch stauen ^^


----------



## Windless (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*

Was haltet ihr davon ? http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/tei...max-fluessige-teichfolie-250-kg-azurgruen.php
Wenn ich nur 1 anstrich machen würde beim Bachlauf, dann würde ich ja auf 2qm je 2kg kommen. 1 Anstrich wäre ja laut denen mehr als 5mm, was ja auch die dünnen folien nur haben. hat einer erfahrung mit ? so spar ich wieder den zement und die folie und die preisspanne ist dann nicht mehr so hoch, ausserdem habe ich weniger folienabfall als fertigfolie und die austrocknungszeit ist sehr viel schneller als bei dem Trassenzement.
Ok habe grade gesehen, der Beton drunter muss erst ausgehärtet sein, oder gibs da Unterlagen für ^^


----------



## katja (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*

hallo robert,

auch ich bin auf der suche nach etwas, was meinen trasszementmörtel dicht macht.
von flüssigfolie wurde mir aber abgeraten, die würde wohl mit der zeit blasen werfen und abblättern :shock :?

was ich nicht verstehe....du hast da doch dann folie drunter, wieso willst du es dann von oben auch noch abdichten?


----------



## Windless (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf aus GFK bauen*

ne ich wollte ihn nicht nochmal abdichten, sondern anstelle davon 
Aber gut wenn die Flüssigfolie abblättert hat sich das eh erledigt


----------

